# At last... A full day of calling!



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

My buddy and I had finals earlier this week and with the semester being over we finally had some time to go call some dogs. We decided to try a spot where we knew there would be coyotes, even though the area gets called quite frequently. We called all morning but the call wise dogs were having none of it. after eating lunch and doing a bit of shooting we got back to calling. At about 3 this afternoon we got set up calling a big open valley, about 15 minutes into the stand I spotted something moving quickly through the cedars about 175 yards out. I tried to coax it in but lost track of it. about 5 minutes later I heard something in the sagebrush 15 feet to my left. I turned my head slowly and to my surprise, an owl was sitting there on the sagebrush! I whispered to my friend... "there's a @&%+#@! Owl in that bush!" We sat there wondering what was going on and the owl proceded to swoop down and grab my mojo critter decoy! Luckily it dropped the decoy and ended up flying away confused. Well the next stand proved to be even more exciting... We watched this dog come in from about 500 yards to 60 or so where it met a 55gr ballistic tip out of my buddy's 223. nothing beats winter break.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad to see ya finally made it out!!! We need to get out and go calling one of these days!


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah it has been a crazy couple months but saturday was therapeutic to say the least. Could have used a dog on saturday... I am not as good at following a blood trail as your dogs are I'm sure... We luckily found the coyote before it got too dark. I would love to get out calling with you. we need to setup a day to go!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i got the gun set up to go, but i don't know a thing about coyote hunting 
(im an Alabama boy)or have the calling equipment. does anyone know where, or who i can get in contact with that would take newbies?


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

bkelz,
I have some dvds you can borrow. I also have about 3 years worth of predator xtreme magazines you can borrow too. those items along with trial and error are all I have had to learn from. I am sure I still make poor decisions that cost me coyotes but these dvds and magazines got me to where I can call them in from time to time.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job JDF


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks reb. I would have given this one to you but my buddy wanted to give fur handling a try.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

That is awesome the Owl grabbed your decoy. I recently killed a duck a nd had it near the shore with my self hidden awaiting the next flock when an Owl swooped down within 2 feet of the duck before he saw me and thrashed around wildly in the air trying to change directions. The owl almost crashed landed before flying away.
Just great to be able to see things like this.


----------

